
What to do when your new company name is shared by a gang of criminal fraudsters - sus_007
https://www.fastcompany.com/90290520/what-to-do-when-your-new-brand-name-is-shared-by-a-gang-of-criminal-fraudsters
======
takanori
This article ought to be one sentence: change your name

